# Vegas de Fonseca Sobrinos Cigar Review - Good to great



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

A very well made, good smoke. Some great nutty flavors, from the big puffs of smoke. No complaints, I want to try a bigger size.

Read the full review here: Vegas de Fonseca Sobrinos Cigar Review - Good to great


----------

